# Hurricane ends my collection



## TopGunJags01 (Jul 31, 2004)

Last night a category 1 hurricane struck Miami. I live in an apartment on the second floor so my parent and I went to me aunts house for better protection. I came home today with no window in my room and my shelf that I keep my 6 frog tanks, smashed on the floor. my collections is gone but one Olemarie froglet that I keep in my moms room for her enjoyment. I found my female leuc dead in her tank as well as my possible pair of Olemarie with 2 cobalts and 3 green and bronze auratus. the other 2 cobalts and the rest of my six group auratus breeding pair where never found. This is the only damage my apartment took. my dad told me it was a loose roof tile that broke my window and the wind must have push my shelf over. I feel the guys pain who lost his collection in a fire.


----------



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

thats terrible! Thank god there is no further damage to ur apartment though... I am really sorry for ur loss.. I would keep looking for your other frogs. There is always hope!


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

wow that is horrible if a fire wasnt enough (bobzarry) now a hurricane. Geez i wish you could have found a couple others. Sorry that it happened but we have no control over that stuff mybe you can salvage all your plants and old supplys.

Let us know how it goes
James


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about that...yes, keep looking for your other frogs, if it's as wet as I hear down there, maybe they have not dried out yet...check every little nook and cranny where they could be hiding.

That is so horrible...

Kristen


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your losses. Like what was said above, hopefully it isn't all a loss and you can salvage some of your supplies and such. At least your family was safe and the rest of you stuff wan't destroyed.


----------



## TopGunJags01 (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks alot you guys. it so happened that I found a cobalt about 15 minutes ago under my dresser where there was a little pool of water. my room was the only thing that got messed up in the apartment but my dad told me that he will replace all the tanks and supplies on my rack in the next week or two but I will have to replace my frogs. I don’t have money at the moment and it will take me time since I don’t work and I focus more on school then having a job but the grass is greener on the other side, so im not worried.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

*oh dude*

That sucks, sucks, sucks. So sorry for you loss. Thank God you weren't feeding your frogs or doing any other maintanence at the the time. Hey you still got one beautiful PDF at least.

Gambatte Kudasai.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Sorry for your loss! Once you get your tanks together let me know, I'll send you some cobalt froglets. 
Ed


----------



## TopGunJags01 (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks Ed Martin ill appreciate that alot. I need to fly out to a frog convention so I can meet all you kind people. I still have a 29 gallon tank that made it throw the hurricane in perfect condition. I also have all my 4' lights that never broke besides one or two bulb. But I still feel bummed about my Olemarie's because I had them with me for 5 months and I was looking forward to seeing them grow up. but don’t worry im taking it pretty well, it just sucks cause I really did work hard for everything I had. Thanks a bunch.

- Jeremy


----------



## pugman (Jul 15, 2004)

I also wil replace your leucs.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

...Sorry to hear of you're loss.
Did you have renter's insurance?


----------



## TopGunJags01 (Jul 31, 2004)

I cant thank you guys enough for everything. We own a 3 bed room apartment and its been paid off for several years now. my dad says that we have insurance and they will pay for my dresser that got destroyed from the rain and my window. my dad said he will personally buy me tanks and the supplies for them so I can get started agian. I also found one of my auratus that ended up in my bathroom so I put him in a shoe box like I did with my cobalt and left the Olemarie in his 20 gal tank. we finally cleaned out my room that had glass every where, and its basically back to normal but im still slowly moping up some water and very carefully looking for my other two auratus that I haven’t found yet. Thanks,

-Jeremy


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

i feel ya man... im in orlando and charlie beat me up real bad last year. p.s. i have some auratus for ya!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2005)

I love seeing when people help eachother out like this! Its awsome, this is what being human is. God bless all of you.


----------



## TopGunJags01 (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks audioandroid, that will be so helpful. Lgevoglanyan- you are right people on this bored are so helpful and nice its hard to imagen. im sure if someone needed help ill try my best to help them because if you do good for others good will come back to you. Take care thank you everyone.

- Jeremy


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Sorry to hear it...*

..but just try to look forward to what you can do next. Be thankful that there is a place like this with so many great caring people. I hope everything turns out well for you. I will send you some plants when you get tanks up. Chad


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear of this. I hope when you get settled in and your place back in shape that you rebuild your collection.

Sincerely,
Alan


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Oh man I just got to this post..... so sorry to hear. I realy feel your pain.. but glad that at least some of your little guys made it.

This is such an awsome board, made that way by the great people on it.


Bob


----------



## TopGunJags01 (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks alot bob. Yeah people on the board are some really good people. But as an up date on how im doing i put up my rack agian with the three 4' shop lights and thats running, i also have 4 20gallons, 4 15High and 4 10gallons siting on the rack empty but im working on 3 of the tanks right now. Thanks

-Jeremy


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

I hope all continues to go better for you now TopGunJags01. I wish I could help you out with some frogs, but I havent started breeding any of mine yet. I can offer you some springtail cultures. I have 2 different kinds of springtails and I could send a starter culture of both if you would like. Just let me know your address and it shall be so. :wink:


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

That sucks, sorry for your loss.


----------



## TopGunJags01 (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks Nuggular. ill send you a PM soon because i just got 3 tanks up and running and theres a fourth on the way so when i get some frogs in by the end of the month or sooner ill give you a shout.

-Jeremy


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

(Taking a hat off solemnly)

I am very sorry to hear all of this.

Stories like this should make us all feel thank ful for what we have. As anything can happen...


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

I wish I could help out, but I'm still getting started in the hobby. Ermm... if you want some pothos, I'd be happy to send you some!


----------



## Joe Nickerson (Nov 14, 2004)

*Oelemarie's*

If I can help you out, I have some Oelemarie froglets for you. Let me know when you are ready for some.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Very tough loss. Sorry to hear of such a story. This is my first post on this forum. I had to share my condolences. I cant imagine the loss of time and work you put into the cages. 
Glad to hear your working on them again- also very stoked to hear all the help offered to you by other hobbiests. Thats just awesome! Keep us updated on your revival of your vivs. Thanks for sharing your story.
- Frank


----------



## speedsport (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I'm just glad there are great people like every one on this board. If I could help I would gladly do so. But I'm also fairly new in the hobby. I hope every thing works out for you.


----------

